# Thinking about changing my business name already.....



## AshleyR

Ever since I decided to go into business with my soap, making candles too has been lingering in the back of my mind. I have no experience right now making candles so I've always known it was not something I would get into right away, but maybe in a few years.

Since I know it is something I would like to add to my product line down the road, I'm starting to wonder if I should change the business name I have now to include candles too (trying to think long term!)

The business name I have registered now has "Soap Co." at the end of it. I'm wondering if I should change it to "Soap & Soy" (I would be making soy candles). 

I've talked to a few people about it and they don't see the harm in leaving it "Soap Co." - they say they have seen plenty of other "soap companies" with lots of other products, other than just soap. I know I have too, but I feel like right now I have the opportunity to change the name a lot easier than I will say - 5 years from now, when the business is established.

I have already registered my current business name, bought the domain, and bought business cards. In order to change it to "Soap & Soy", I'll have to pay about $100 (to re-register, and buy a new domain), but part of me thinks it might be a smart idea.

What do you guys think? I am planning to start researching candle making now and be selling them along with my soap possibly in a year or so (I'm opening my soap business at the end of June though).

Advice???


----------



## Lindy

Hey Ashley - if you were only worrying about having B&B products included I would advise you to let it be - but since you are wanting the candles as well I would recommend Soap & Candle rather than Soap & Soy since most people won't identify soy with candles.  Does that make sense?

I so agree that if you are going to make a change now is the time to do it....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks Lindy!

I think I may be better off to just leave it "Soap Co." I've been looking around on the net for the past few hours and have come across TONS of soap businesses with "soap only" names that carry candles too. Maybe it is not such a big deal? :\

I don't plan on going full force with the candles either - I would probably stick to one or two sizes and a few scents, so it wouldn't be a huge part of my business... just an "addition" I suppose. Kinda like the B&B stuff I have now is.

Hmmm. Business names are so hard! It is hard to imagine what my business may develop into over the years and so picking a name now that will suit it forever is kind of tricky! Even my SEB business coach said that with me having B&B stuff now - what if I end up liking B&B more, or the B&B sales are better than the soap? I need to think "long term" about my name and whether or not it will work for my business as it grows/changes. Agh!

I think I have some serious thinking to do over the next few days.  I was just about to start my labels for everything, and now I'm totally confused about what to do. Hmmm!


----------



## craftykelly

I personally would leave it 'Soap Co.'  So many business sell both that don't have 'soap' and 'candle' in their name.  I think its an unnecessary expense plus I like Soap Co. better than Soap and Soy.  Just my opinion, ultimately its up to you though  :wink:


----------



## Lindy

Ashley - for me personally I need my name to reflect what I do which is why I went with Soap Factory - even though my B&B is selling almost equal to my soap $$ to $$.  I can't imagine not having soap in my line-up along with the other things.....I love your name as it stands and if the candles are not going to be a big part of the business then whatever you feel is going to be best for you....


----------



## Guest

One  thing that I could see that a name change would help is in search engines , if you google soap you get soap ( I don't know if people would wade through it all), if you google soap and candle that is what you get kwim. Also any advertising for craft fairs  farmers markets etc, maybe people won't know that you have candles , and wouldn't stop by if they wanted candles. I think adding to your name _______ Soap and Candle Co would be the way to go.I like the ring of _________ Soap and Candle Co. The candles might be a big seller too , we know that your soap will be .
  At least you have a name , I changed my mind on that already , but am only out for  the business cards. It is really hard to make these decisions , for sure.
Just my 2 cents.

Kitn
edited because I can't spel


----------



## Guest

So what if you decide that you don't like candle making later on down the road?  :? 

I'd either stick with Soap Co. or use a name that doesn't specify your products.  I think about it this way for my own business: even if I get into making other body products, soap will always be something everyone uses and needs to buy on a continual basis, so I can see it always being the core of my business.


----------



## Guest

Danielito said:
			
		

> So what if you decide that you don't like candle making later on down the road?  :?
> 
> I'd either stick with Soap Co. or use a name that doesn't specify your products.  I think about it this way for my own business: even if I get into making other body products, soap will always be something everyone uses and needs to buy on a continual basis, so I can see it always being the core of my business.



I guess it really depends on what percentage of your sales you plan to make online.I know from experience that the words in your business  name make a big difference in how you show up in a web search. Especially starting out , if you want the majority  of your business to be web based you want people to be able to find you very easily.


----------



## Lindy

I find that my internet business is driven by the in-person sales so the people who are finding me over the net already know what I carry.  The chances of being found via the internet through a search are slim unless you really know how to market yourself in that area.  JMO


----------



## Guest

That's my point Lindy   is the business plan   based on web or in person sales . If your business name has " key words" people will find via  search engine . If your sales are based on in person sales driving your net sales , the name does not matter quite as much. 

Kitn


----------



## Lindy

Kitn said:
			
		

> That's my point Lindy   is the business plan   based on web or in person sales . If your business name has " key words" people will find via  search engine . If your sales are based on in person sales driving your net sales , the name does not matter quite as much.
> 
> Kitn



Okay that makes sense!  Thanks


----------



## kaseencook

I don't think that domain names have as much weight in search engine ranking as having the proper meta tags, keywords in your descriptions,  text links to pages within your own site, text links from other sites, and headings/precise page names. When I improved my meta tags I saw a huge leap in people visiting my site from a search engine. I think if you add a lot of text in your pages as well as "candle" meta tags and keywords to your pages you will have as good a chance or better of getting found on a search engine. 

I think you should stay with Soap Co. as it's not such a stretch that a soap company could also make candles, it all falls under a similar umbrella. I know how you feel though, our name has soap in it and we won't be selling soap anymore  :shock: It can be so conflicting when you get a new great idea but it conflicts with other aspects of the business.


----------



## dagmar88

I'd keep the business name the same, but think of a 'catch phrase' to inlude in your logo/business cards/website etc. Like my name is old dutch for soap factory, but does say under the logo 'handmade soap & care products'.


----------



## ChrissyB

I think the candle idea is great. I like the idea of being able to buy a handmade soap and a candle in a matching scent, either for yourself, or as a present, as a real luxury.
As for the name, I don't like Soap and Soy, for some reason when I think of soy I think of milk....I know I'm a bit weird.
I'm sure your business will be successful whatever you name it!


----------



## rupertspal42

I say keep it!  Look at Bath and Body works.. they sell all kinds of stuff now days.. Soap and candles kind of go hand and hand these days.. especially Soy Candles.. you can even make your candles so that they go along with your soaps and such as well.. like a theme if you will.. so I think you'll be ok with your current name


----------



## Guest

kaseencook said:
			
		

> I don't think that domain names have as much weight in search engine ranking as having the proper meta tags, keywords in your descriptions,  text links to pages within your own site, text links from other sites, and headings/precise page names. When I improved my meta tags I saw a huge leap in people visiting my site from a search engine. I think if you add a lot of text in your pages as well as "candle" meta tags and keywords to your pages you will have as good a chance or better of getting found on a search engine.
> 
> Ditto what kaseencook said.
> It's the whole package that you put together .There are lots of helpful sites to find keywords , the proper meta tags and more  to help you drive your site sales.
> 
> Kitn


----------



## Guest

I would stick with Soap co. too. I think it's definitley the best idea. Too much faff to change and not a wise move.

Good luck with your business, I'm sure it will all work out


----------



## zeoplum

Hey Ashley, it's funny you posted this because I've been thinking about the very same thing.  Except my interest isn't in adding candles but I want to be able to add M&P for those customers who don't really care about what the soap is made of but just want something in a particular scent RIGHT NOW.  As you know my name is "_____ Soaps" and I was going to add a tagline that says something along the lines of being "handmade for you".  But now since I might sell a little M&P on the side (that's what I get for watching Soap Queen TV on YouTube), I don't want my tagline to say that.  So I'm trying to think of a slogan that'll be flexible and allow both.

As for your dilemma, I would either stick with Soap Co. and add a tagline that encompasses the candles (since that is easier to change if you decide you don't like candles plus you can keep your domain) or I would go with a name that doesn't specify soap or candles like Daniel suggested.   Don't worry about websearches because like others have mentioned, as long as you have the right Meta Tags, you're covered.

Good luck in your decision making!
zeo


----------



## Guest

Zeoplum -- I'd consider M&P to be handmade.  Finished M&P soaps don't come out of a factory looking the way they do.  You put your creativity and handiwork into making them more than blocks of solid, colorless & odorless soap.


----------



## zeoplum

Daniel - I agree and I could probably win that argument should I come across someone questioning me.  But I mostly just wouldn't want to go down that road if at all possible.   So that's why I'm thinking about keeping my slogan more generic.   

zeo


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks everyone! I'm going to keep it as is.


----------



## ChrissyB

Good choice Ashley!
Like I said though, you're going to be a raving success whatever you call it!
Countdown to the end of June then, hey?


----------



## AshleyR

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Good choice Ashley!
> Like I said though, you're going to be a raving success whatever you call it!
> Countdown to the end of June then, hey?



Aww, thanks! I hope so! 

Yep, I'm planning my grand opening for June 30th. I'm still not 100% sure if I'll be totally ready by then (product-wise), but I'm planning to at least start selling what I do have then and keep at it! I won't be going full force into markets/craft fairs right off the bat as there aren't any in my area until late summer and most in the fall, but I'm going to open up my online store (website) and sell on etsy starting June 30th and see how things go!


----------



## Lindy

Ashley I'm glad you're staying with your name - I like it and it has a wonderful ring to it!


----------



## Guest

Good for you Ashely , I can't wait to see your store on etsy .Wishing you tons of success ..I'm excited for you.

Kitn


----------



## starduster

*My 2 cents worth*

My 2 cents worth.
I think that Soap Co. is very memorial .
I think I would keep it just like that .
It will stick in peoples mind like damps soap to the side of a bath and also will come bubbling up in their memories so easily.
Good luck with what ever you choose.
  :wink:


----------



## ChrissyB

It's very exciting!!
Remember what we were all like counting down the opening of Lindy's new store?
It's so inspiring to see you girls going for it!
One day it will be my turn. For the time being I have got a lot of other stuff going on, but my dream is to have my own little soap business and live on a large block of land somewhere along the coast and grow all my own fruit and veges and be totally self sufficient.


----------



## starduster

*A Dream to share*



			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> It's very exciting!!
> Remember what we were all like counting down the opening of Lindy's new store?
> It's so inspiring to see you girls going for it!
> One day it will be my turn. For the time being I have got a lot of other stuff going on, but my dream is to have my own little soap business and live on a large block of land somewhere along the coast and grow all my own fruit and veges and be totally self sufficient.



That is a beautiful dream and I am sure it will happen Chrissy.
Where abouts along the coast? What size block. Would it be hilly or flat. Can you see neighbours from your house on it?
Will there be animals also on it.
Etc ,etc,
Like it would be great to see your complete dream of it including where your soaponifacation area is. With little soap stand like farmers fruit stall at Gate.
   
*Go Chrissy*


----------

